

58% Of Americans Still Own A VCR - nettizen
http://www.businessinsider.com/pew-research-electronics-poll-2014-1

======
tzs
I have a VCR. To play a tape I would have to dig it put of a closet and hook
it up. If I were surveyed by them, would I be counted among VCR owners?

